# Uber did it again... lowered my all-time rating without adding a negative rating to the tally.



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

So last night after I gave 6 rides on Uber (slow night), I received 3 additional ratings, all of which were 5 stars, yet at the end of the night my overall (last 500 rides) rating went down from 4.83 to a 4.82. 

Uber did this before and gave me some lame-a$$ excuse about how the ratings work. No matter how the ratings work, math is math. If you only add 3 ratings and they were all 5 stars, there's no way your overall rating can lower.

Either they allowed someone to lower a previous non-5-star rating from a week or more ago, or they haven't added the negative rating to the tally, or they can't do the math.

The last time this happened, within a few hours, the negative rating showed up, but this time, it's been nearly 24 hours and still no less-than-5-star rating has been added.

Plus I hate these 4-star ratings. They ding you .01 of a rating (because I'm new and only have 150+ rides so far), and it take a lot more 5-stars to bring it back up.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine bounces around between 4.81 & 4.82 but one month ago it dropped to 4.76 for a couple of days then went back up to 4.81. I figure it just begins calculating from a dip in my ratings from a bad night or something. No big deal.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> So last night after I gave 6 rides on Uber (slow night), I received 3 additional ratings, all of which were 5 stars, yet at the end of the night my overall (last 500 rides) rating went down from 4.83 to a 4.82.
> 
> Uber did this before and gave me some lame-a$$ excuse about how the ratings work. No matter how the ratings work, math is math. If you only add 3 ratings and they were all 5 stars, there's no way your overall rating can lower.
> 
> ...


i ve been at 4.72 for ove a year now. have canceled alooot, due to lyft requests. or sometimes never canceled and just drove into unknown direction, to pick up a lyft rider. i d ont really bother with ratings anymore.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't really care about the ratings, but as a school teacher, i wonder about Uber's math.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> I don't really care about the ratings, but as a school teacher, i wonder about Uber's math.


Uber math formula: You lose = Uber Wins (or gains, whatvr)
Either way the formula is structured the way, that you lose as a driver no matter how you try to figure the numbers out.


----------



## ricmut (Jun 22, 2015)

U guys crazzzy.really!ratings.i dont give shit about ratings all i care is making money.nowadAys unless u an an old woman and sometimess men i will open door for you.the rest screw you get it yoself.why shud i bother and you will gimme one star and wont tip.im not kissing ass for 85 cents nor put candy and water bottles.i need save money .im.no feeding those 2.64 buck riders who want u to wait for ten mins and they driving five mins awayyy.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ubers math is still faulty. I discovered they downgraded my rating last week from a 4.9 to a 4.75 adding one negative rating, a 3, and changing another. The weird thing is my number of 5 star rides and total rated rides didn't change. That's their wonky math.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> Ubers math is still faulty. I discovered they downgraded my rating last week from a 4.9 to a 4.75 adding one negative rating, a 3, and changing another. The weird thing is my number of 5 star rides and total rated rides didn't change. That's their wonky math.


They dont always update the total ave on the app even though it shows you a rated trip/5☆trip. I've had it take 4 days before. Dont sweat it, the math is just math. Its the info tje math reveals tjat tjey are withholding.

If you email them you can get a breakdown of your ratings. It may tale 4 or 8 replys but you'll get it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> I hate these 4-star ratings.


As do I. The sad thing is that now, when the application invites the passenger to rate, it tells him that four stars is "good". As we all know, according to Uber, _*four stars ain't NO good.*_ I wonder if this is why during some weeks, my Uber rating has taken a ding.



Scott Benedict said:


> i wonder about Uber's math.


Legislation is not the only law(s) that Uber ignores.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber Theorem : Lower rates = Higher earnings for you. Apply this formula to the rating system as well and see the magic unfold.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Your rating is determined by FUber, not the passenger. I know this for a fact...I had a steady 4.8 rating. Rejected rides due to Orlando's piss poor payout. Rating dropped to 4.79...and I hadn't picked up a passenger in weeks. There's no math involved.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I've heard if you piss off a CSR with a basic common sense question that they try to answer with a generic response and you tell them they in no way, shape, or form even attempted to answer your question, to which they stop responding, they will change a 5 star to something else to cause your rating to drop.

By I heard, I mean they did it to me. I don't even bother emailing CS about anything now except a cleaning fee request.


----------

